# WTF December?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sucks seeing moisture in the winter and have it not be snow.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

It's POURING in NYC. This should be snow. So frustrating.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

This year has been the warmest year in history or something like that


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Winter doesn't actually start for close to 2 weeks. It's still the 1st week in Dec. This isn't unusual. The best thing for you to do is quit reading those CO threads. They set your expectations totally unrealistic. November was WAY below average temps.

If this has been such a warm year why did I run my AC for all of 6 times this year. Just saying, those sorts of generalizations are pretty worthless when talking local


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Winter doesn't actually start for close to 2 weeks. It's still the 1st week in Dec. This isn't unusual. The best thing for you to do is quit reading those CO threads. They set your expectations totally unrealistic. November was WAY below average temps.
> 
> If this has been such a warm year why did I run my AC for all of 6 times this year. Just saying, those sorts of generalizations are pretty worthless when talking local


We had fun today.....:embarrased1:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It sucks. It has been 30-50F lately and local snow hill is pushing back opening day cuz they try to make snow but it keeps melting.
I am crying inside.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I heard killington and Jay are doing ok


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am in CO and I hate how warm/dry it's been since Thanksgiving, too.
Was going to go backcountry tomorrow, but now not going due to poor conditions.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanksgiving weekend was decent here in VA but this weekend was typical WROD conditions.

But it IS the first week of Dec. Last year on Dec 6 in VA it was 62, so it's really not unusual. By mid-late Dec things should be looking up.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

deagol said:


> I am in CO and I hate how warm/dry it's been since Thanksgiving, too.
> Was going to go backcountry tomorrow, but now not going due to poor conditions.


u guys are in the middle of hot spot. I hope we gonna get some snow in VT and upstate by Tues-wedns


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> I am in CO and I hate how warm/dry it's been since Thanksgiving, too.
> Was going to go backcountry tomorrow, but now not going due to poor conditions.


I think if Argo keeps poking the bruise we should all move into his house so we can shred in/shred out his door at vail since it's so good every day. I'd love to live slope side all winter, especially for free.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I think if Argo keeps poking the bruise we should all move into his house so we can shred in/shred out his door at vail since it's so good every day. I'd love to live slope side all winter, especially for free.


We should!
I almost wanted to drive to CO on thanksgiving by myself but lack of money said no.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I think if Argo keeps poking the bruise we should all move into his house so we can shred in/shred out his door at vail. I'd love to live slope side all winter, especially for free.


I've visited Argo once right where he lives (but did not go inside). He lives in a vastly different and more fun world than I do, even though it's only about 100 miles away- I am constantly jealous...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Our local hill has still been making snow. Almost a 3 foot base already. We had rain last 2 weekends but thankfully got cold again and not much base was lost at all. 
If I wasn't wrecked from last weekend I would have been out today. I might go tomorrow just to hit the groomers to say I rode, no park.

I do feel your guys pain, as I have had to wait till the week of Christmas some years to ride it was so warm here. As stated, stay away from those mountain guys posts. It will just depress you more...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ha, it doesn't suck. I'm happy to ride anytime and I'd give up a couch to some people too, depending on the person.... 

Here's a shot from dropping some rocks in bluesky yesterday.... definitely no snow. It's all melted


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Ha, it doesn't suck. I'm happy to ride anytime and I'd give up a couch to some people too, depending on the person....
> 
> Here's a shot from dropping some rocks in bluesky yesterday.... definitely no snow. It's all melted


The Dark Knight


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

slyder said:


> As stated, stay away from those mountain guys posts. It will just depress you more...



^^^ Seriously...this is great advice for when the east coast is taking its time to cool off. I used to browse the CO thread until I saw all that awesome pow and epic photos of people riding the awesome pow...sigh. Soon enough things will be better. I'm just grateful to be riding. One year it was close to Christmas before my local hill opened and the snow was absolutely horrible. That may have been 2012 or so. Last year spoiled me though. Thanksgiving weekend and almost all of the trails were open and covered in snow.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> One year it was close to Christmas before my local hill opened and the snow was absolutely horrible. .


I think thats gonna be open time for resort in PA this year if not later


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Utah is just as rough right now. We had one good storm which got lots of places open. However temps look to stay high here at least another week. I guess if you dig spring conditions its awesome though.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I hope things are going to cool off by the end of next week


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> Ha, it doesn't suck. I'm happy to ride anytime and I'd give up a couch to some people too, depending on the person....
> 
> Here's a shot from dropping some rocks in bluesky yesterday.... definitely no snow. It's all melted


If I could afford a Vail lift ticket, I would love to do that.. it sure was fun mountain-biking it. Have not boarded it in about 6 years or so, but it was great that time, too !


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm really about to throw a towel. East Coast is fucked for this season.
warm temps are not going away anytime soon and it looks it's gona become worst for us. http://icons.wxug.com/hurricane/chrisburt/sg/WEEK2-OUTLOOK-59.jpg


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mt Hood is struggling too, Meadows isn't even open and the base is pretty much non-exsistent. Only thing running now is Palmer at Tline. And we thought we had a bad start last season...yikes! 

Plenty of time to turn things around though, not even close to when the real storms hit!! This is the time to hit the gym, pick up extra shifts at work, etc and when the pow days come I'll be cashing in those sick days for when I get Snow Fever !!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The snow ain't all that great around here either. Don't be fooled. We need a refresh big time. November was a big month so we have had some time to farm at the areas. Starting to look like next weekend could be good.

The bipolar attitude of El Nino is shining through. Feast or famine. Some of us had a feast now we got to starve a little bit. It'll swing back to a full plate. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> I'm really about to throw a towel. East Coast is fucked for this season.
> warm temps are not going away anytime soon and it looks it's gona become worst for us. http://icons.wxug.com/hurricane/chrisburt/sg/WEEK2-OUTLOOK-59.jpg


Remember winter of '12? *That* was fucked. 

Start of the season is always sketchy here, I don't get what the fuss is about. You can write it off only when it's February and you've been wearing a t shirt outside for the past month.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Remember winter of '12? *That* was fucked.
> 
> Start of the season is always sketchy here, I don't get what the fuss is about. You can write it off only when it's February and you've been wearing a t shirt outside for the past month.


+1

Remember _last_ winter? Mid Jan and still no snow (same spot last winter and how it's usually in mid Jan).








But still... it was one of my best BC winters cos a month later it was like this









My mtn is pretty green right now. But it's way too early to whine. Teo decent storms and it'll look pretty different.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> +1
> 
> Remember _last_ winter? Mid Jan and still no snow (same spot last winter and how it's usually in mid Jan).
> 
> ...


Wooo that is bad


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> My mtn is pretty green right now. But it's way too early to whine. Teo decent storms and it'll look pretty different.


I know right. I got a client in Lugano who's a pretty serious skier, when I'm there we sometimes make a trip to the mountain. He wouldn't stop bitching about how bad last winter was even now. 

For ice coaster comparison: two years ago Okemo opened on Dec 4, I was there on 19th and they still shuttled people to mid-mountain lifts because their base had no snow.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

when when this fucking warm up will stop


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

whaddup Bishes?










today


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Washington still isn't open, and rain for the next week to flush out what little pre-season base there was. Super lame.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

According to forecast warm temps will cease in your region by mid dec. but it's bad news for us.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

CassMT said:


> whaddup Bishes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess it's all melted there too.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Vail? looks more covered than here, we got fresh but theres treetops and kneebreakers erywhere


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, vail. We have had 77" total so far.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

it was a better start last year here in Washington State. The snow is getting bashed by warm temp's with rain.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

spring skiin' the last couple days, felt like friggn easter weekend, i even red-waxed. super fun though and good training. rain low/snow high right now, i think we dodged the bullet cuz a temp drop and snow are coming....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

We've had 55 to 65 inches in places in the northwest lower peninsula here but a couple of big melts have killed the snow in the trees. Still, most of our northern resorts are open at least partially so I guess I'm happy that we have snow to slide on at least. Been out a few times now so I'm not gonna complain.

Yea and argo and all of you guys out west, bite me. :finger1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't worry, it is thinning out but we still have decent coverage. There are a few dirt patches on heavily groomed runs that get direct sun. We still have over 4000 acres open though, in vail alone....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh, down low it is uncovering fast, cam flyin' over a roller yesterday and found myself among 1000 treetops, in the run. that was exciting


----------



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

Baaaahhh. Yeah my part of the PNW lost its foot deep base from rain and warm. Gotta start over now. major suck.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I can only adjust and readjust my bindings so many times. Need some fresh stuff! Got teased this week in MA with a few flurries. I guess it's alright though, my girlfriend busted her ass slipping down our front steps with the frozen rain, so we are waiting until she heals up to go anyway.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This was 2 days ago. This is the crap we are dealing with....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

did some grilling on the mountain today..... still decent coverage but fuck, there were tons of kids in ski school everywhere, and chicks..... Guess it is international womens ski week or day or something. God damn, kids and chicks all over the place clogging up the groomed runs. 

Gotta stick to groomers after beers.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> did some grilling on the mountain today..... still decent coverage but fuck, there were tons of kids in ski school everywhere, and chicks..... Guess it is international womens ski week or day or something. God damn, kids and chicks all over the place clogging up the groomed runs.
> 
> Gotta stick to groomers after beers.


Considering thats there's a girl snowboarder who rode on the same tour as your son last year who is WAY better then him and the other guys I wouldn't talk shit on girls.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> Considering thats there's a girl snowboarder who rode on the same tour as your son last year who is WAY better then him and the other guys I wouldn't talk shit on girls.


Dem's fighting words


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

winter cant come any sooner, probably gonna have to sacrafice a baby!!!  jokes


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> did some grilling on the mountain today..... still decent coverage but fuck, there were tons of kids in ski school everywhere, and chicks..... Guess it is international womens ski week or day or something. God damn, kids and chicks all over the place clogging up the groomed runs.
> 
> Gotta stick to groomers after beers.





Bamfboardman said:


> Considering thats there's a girl snowboarder who rode on the same tour as your son last year who is WAY better then him and the other guys I wouldn't talk shit on girls.


One swallow does not make a summer... 

Haha, Argo, been ripping groomers today with a friend's (the short light one with the Coal 168) daughter, haha, a chip off the old block, was fun, girl is pretty darn fast, you'd had fun to ride with us . 
But all in all you're not off with your comment... it are often wnm who clog the runs. I try to make a wide bow around those pink gatherings


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Dem's fighting words


Meh. There are some good chick's out there, there are some excellent chick's out there, there are some excellent kids out there, they weren't the ones clogging up the slopes yesterday either..... it only sucked cause I was forced to cut across places I wouldn't normally ride mid day. 

Today is a pow day though and I will post up some more pics later.....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

theres just not enough open for anyone to go anywhere, lots of rocks and shit poking out still.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

cookiedog said:


> I heard killington and Jay are doing ok


Don't EVER believe a Killington snow report. All mountains "lie," but Killington has brought it to an art form. They'll be reporting 12" of fresh pow while every other mountain in the area is closed due to ice. They get mostly New Yorkers, and they know that once they've driven that far they'll stay and piss away money anyway, buy a $95 lift ticket and make two runs on the icepack. I hate Killington.

Jay Peak is at least HONEST. I've seen several of their snow reports where they tell you not to bother driving up unless you're hardcore or just want to hang out in the water park. Jay Peak is the only mountain where I've ever actually turned back and gone home, even after gearing up in the base lodge -- it was 6 below zero and 35-40mph sustained winds, and we had pre-paid vouchers. Even the mountain ambassadors were in the lodge saying "You'd have to be crazy to go out there." Killington would have said _"slight breeze and cool temps with drifting powder."_


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> theres just not enough open for anyone to go anywhere, lots of rocks and shit poking out still.


Stowe has 86 open trails on packed powder. Several mountains got good snow, but if you're hoping for Southern VT, probably best to wait a bit...it's still early. This is nothing unusual.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Next week looking pretty good our way.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> theres just not enough open for anyone to go anywhere, lots of rocks and shit poking out still.


Now imagine my resort today, opening weekend, with one (1) run open for all the snow hungry ppl, the cruiser, the bombers, the moms with 5yo kids, AND the ski school groups, all packed on one (1) run . I knew why I was there for first lift before the crowds n ski school groups appeared


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There is like 5000 acres open in Vail. That's plenty for me. I didn't ride more than 2 lifts with other people this morning. I think I hit 16 or 18 lifts. Had first gondola with our usual crew then first chair in bluesky with the same crew..... Every other lift was solo.....

It was a solid 6" more in some places. been dumping all morning and still coming down.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

few inches of blower last night. offtrail was dust on crust, but crazy fun. Trails though, holy hell, perfect magic carpet Everywhere, just mobbing all morning

bonus, bluebird, first sun in a week










all the clouds blew off and i got my first look from off the new chair, looking toward summit and Ch7 from the Flower Point chair


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Now imagine my resort today, opening weekend, with one (1) run open for all the snow hungry ppl, the cruiser, the bombers, the moms with 5yo kids, AND the ski school groups, all packed on one (1) run . I knew why I was there for first lift before the crowds n ski school groups appeared



They call it white ribbon of death for a reason.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> They call it white ribbon of death for a reason.


Haha, this ominous WROD, which I've seen mentioned on this board so often and never _fully_ understood :facepalm3:. Well... got it _now_.

BTW, noreaster, I remember you've asked how the '13 and '15 Flag compare when I got the new one... only been on hardpack - and blankly scraped ice in the afternoon - so far (no chop, no pow, no moguls) and IMO they're pretty much the same. Strap in, point it, feel confident. It's loude, it's fast, it's stable, it's fun! 
Maybe even a tad stiffer...? really need to be very precise with my timing to get it to bend in a carve. I think it was a tad easier with the '13, but could be false memory or simply due to the fact that it was so crowded on that narrow run, or maybe cos my legs are not yet trained on that frst day or maybe it's indeed cos the new one has a higher targeted weight range... I'll see as the season goes on. Maybe I need to either put on some weight or simply improve my skills .


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> BTW, noreaster, I remember you've asked how the '13 and '15 Flag compare when I got the new one... only been on hardpack - and blankly scraped ice in the afternoon - so far (no chop, no pow, no moguls) and IMO they're pretty much the same. Strap in, point it, feel confident. It's loude, it's fast, it's stable, it's fun!
> Maybe even a tad stiffer...? really need to be very precise with my timing to get it to bend in a carve. I think it was a tad easier with the '13, but could be false memory or simply due to the fact that it was so crowded on that narrow run, or maybe cos my legs are not yet trained on that frst day or maybe it's indeed cos the new one has a higher targeted weight range... I'll see as the season goes on. Maybe I need to either put on some weight or simply improve my skills .



Thank you for this quick assessment. I was debating getting a new Flag this year now that my '13 one is getting kind of beat up. Now I'm thinking I'm just going to stick with it for one more season or maybe get a Mountain Twin. By the way, what size is your FS? 

Remember I also asked your opinion on a Solution split? Well, I eventually decided to go with it after going back and forth between it and NS SL largely influenced by your enthusiasm for this board. So thanks for that too!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Thank you for this quick assessment. I was debating getting a new Flag this year now that my '13 one is getting kind of beat up. Now I'm thinking I'm just going to stick with it for one more season or maybe get a Mountain Twin. By the way, what size is your FS?
> 
> Remember I also asked your opinion on a Solution split? Well, I eventually decided to go with it after going back and forth between it and NS SL largely influenced by your enthusiasm for this board. So thanks for that too!


It's a 158. 

And I got the Mothership due to your comments on it . Your depiction was spot on and she proved to be the perfekt link I lacked in the quiver. Been very happy that I had her in the chalkenging conditions n runs AK. Thanks for that!
Hope you'll like the Solution as much as I do the MS!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Considering WTF December...

Today at 1400m/4600ft. 
















Had to _walk_ to the cabin! This had happened last time in abt '03. Vibram soles of the Deeluxe Spark boots was filled with molehill dirt!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> It's a 158.
> 
> And I got the Mothership due to your comments on it . Your depiction was spot on and she proved to be the perfekt link I lacked in the quiver. Been very happy that I had her in the chalkenging conditions n runs AK. Thanks for that!
> Hope you'll like the Solution as much as I do the MS!


Haha, we totally have the same taste in boards. And similar quivers by the looks of it. 

As to the size, my fs is 154 and while technically it's out of my weight range it's been perfect for deep and steep pow riding above treeline where the turn precision and quick edge control is not that essential. I wonder if you feel that you need to put on some weight with new Flag due to the increased stiffness or maybe you just have to break it in.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> few inches of blower last night. offtrail was dust on crust, but crazy fun. Trails though, holy hell, perfect magic carpet Everywhere, just mobbing all morning


Something magical about big mountain. Only got to ride it in the summer with a mt bike but still a rad hill with insane views


----------

